# Coding for Pacemaker Pocket Revision



## pJohnson15 (Aug 14, 2017)

My provider did a revision for a permanent pacemaker pocket. The patient's pacemaker moved into an uncomfortable position, so they had to relocate it to a different site. Everything I am reading tells me that this is included in other codes, but I am not sure what to use since that is all that was performed.  

Can anyone help me properly this?

Thank you


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Aug 14, 2017)

just based off the information you gave

33222 - relocation of skin pocket for pacemaker

DX: T82.128A or T82.121A
      T84.847A

hope this helps


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Aug 14, 2017)

I should have asked you if this is within the global limit of the original placement of the pacemaker? What other codes were you looking at? More details would be needed to clarify what you specifically needed help with.


----------



## pJohnson15 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you. That is very helpful. 

The patient's pacemaker was originally inserted in 2007, with the latest pulse generator change on 3/8/17. The provider also did a device programming/evaluation (93280) on 7/19/17 - exactly 1 week before the pocket revision. When I look up that code, it doesn't show any global days, so am I correct in thinking that I can still bill the 33222?


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Aug 15, 2017)

Looks to me like your out of the 90 day global for the pulse generator replacement. I would just go over the documentation one more time and see if you missed anything.


----------



## pJohnson15 (Aug 15, 2017)

I will review all of the documentation prior to submitting. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## twizzle (Aug 15, 2017)

pJohnson15 said:


> I will review all of the documentation prior to submitting. Thank you so much for your help!



Yes, 33222 would be the correct code for pocket relocation. The provider needs to document that the pocket was relocated though, not just modified.


----------

